# Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen =&gt; welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2011)

*Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Ich spiele DA jetzt mit einem Schurken, der mit zwei Waffen kämpft. Jetzt merke ich, dass ich zB nicht zwei Äxte oder eine Axt plus nen Streitkolben nehmen kann, sondern in der zweiten Hand nur nen Dolch führen darf. 


Woher weiß ich, vor allem vor einem ggf. teuren Kauf einer Waffe, welche Waffen als zweite Waffe erlaubt sind? Oder sind es generell NUR Dolche? Hängt das auch von irgendwelchen Skills ab?

thx


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Dual-Weapon Mastery ermöglicht es, auch größere Einhandwaffen in der zweiten Hand zu führen. Ansonsten ist es auf Dolche beschränkt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

O.k, danke - gut zu wissen. Also, zB ein Säbel, Degen oder Rapier geht auch nicht? Und Dolche heißen dann auch immer "bla bla Dolch", oder gibt es Dolche, die anders heißen und das Wort "Dolch" nicht enthalten?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Es gibt nur vier Klassen einhändiger Waffen: Dagger, Longsword, Waraxe, Mace. Dementsprechend ist die Klasse aller Dolche auch mit "Dagger, One-handed" angegeben. 

Die Namen wiederum enthalten nicht zwangsläufig den Begriff "Dolch", siehe beispielsweise "The Rose's Thorn".


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

O.k, danke - ich hab halt auch länger nicht mehr gespielt und wußte nicht mehr, was es alles für Waffentypen gibt   Bin jetzt erst bei der Sicherung des turmes in der Anfangsschlacht.


----------



## Solon25 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Da frag ich mich doch wie die NPC Kollegin _Sigrun_ in _Awakening_ 2 Einhand Äxte tragen kann, wenn es der Spieler selbst nicht darf . Hab mich aber auch nicht wirklich mit den Schurken Talenten befasst. Außer halt das Fallen entschärft und Schlößer geknackt werden können ^^

Muss aber auch noch dabei sagen das sie kleinere Äxte trägt. Es gibt ja noch die etwas größeren 1-Hand Äxte die man mit Schild tragen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

mal ne andere Frage: die DLC werden mir nicht angezeigt, also diese Bonus-Quest mit dem Golem und diese eine Rüstung - woran kann das liegen? Also, die werden auch nicht mal als option angezeigt. Ich hatte die aber damals definitiv aktivieren und runterladen können. Hab inzwischn win7, DA ist also komplett neu installiert


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage: die DLC werden mir nicht angezeigt, also diese Bonus-Quest mit dem Golem und diese eine Rüstung - woran kann das liegen? Also, die werden auch nicht mal als option angezeigt. Ich hatte die aber damals definitiv aktivieren und runterladen können. Hab inzwischn win7, DA ist also komplett neu installiert


Starte einmal die Windows-Dienste-Übersicht, entweder in der Systemsteuerung unter Verwaltung suchen, oder "services.msc" bei Suche eingeben.  

Dort müsstest Du (normal alphabetisch sortiert) einen entsprechenden "Dragon Age" Eintrag finden.
Überprüfe, ob dieser Dienst gestartet ist, wenn nicht, manuell starten - dann sollten die DLCs auch wieder angezeigt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Danke, hat geklappt    - aber wie kann das sein, dass das nach so langer Zeit nicht gefixt ist? das ist doch sicher das ähnliche Problem wie diese Sache, dass die Zusatzinhalte da sind, aber nicht benutzt werden "dürfen" ?


----------



## Solon25 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dragon Age Origins: kämpfen zwei Waffen => welche Zweitwaffen sind erlaubt ?*

Herb da fragst du was.. Ich hab mich im bioware/socialnet Forum auch drüber brüskiert, das es ein bekannter Bug (kurz, alle verlieren ihre Ausrüstung, aber nur 3 NPC die dann die jeweilige Ausrüstung pro Chara tragen spawnen) in die Ultimate Edition geschafft hat. Da gibt es einen Fix von Fans zu.. Der Bug ist der in der Silberitmine in Awakening, wo ich trotz dem Fix noch 3 Versuche starten musste, bis endlich der NPC gespawnt ist, der meine Ausrüstung trug. Zum Glück hab ich immer alte Spielstände, man muss da einen haben der vor der Mine gespeichert wurde.

Und zum Thema daupdater.exe gibt es Haufenweise Threads dort.. Ich hab den auf "Automatisch" gestellt gehabt bis ich durch war.


----------

